# Tried Registering As Self Employed On The HMRC



## timsaudi (9 mo ago)

Hi, Has anyone tried registering as self employed on the HMRC website? I am currently trying to register as self employed on the site but it asks for a UK valid Passport to verify identity. I have a US Passport and am here on a resident permit. How can I get registered as self employed? I tried ringing HMRC and they never pick the phone. So asking here in case I get a faster answer??? If anyone has experience in getting registered as self employed.. would love to hear from you??


----------

